# so what did everyone get at todays meet?



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

my goodies:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice kev


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeez you fair like your SP stuff don't you :doublesho

Trying out my sponge and water blade tomorrow!
(I bet everyone cringed there)


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

ill try and get some pics up in a bit, just gotta get it in when mothers not looking, she just wont understand


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I was going to get some Tardis but it would have put me over my budget :lol:

In the end I got 3 things.

Dodo Juice work bag
EliteCarCare fine clay
Small bottle of ONR


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

tardis is one off the best products i have ever used i have over 15lt :lol:


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

I have bought:



NOTHING


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

show detailer, some envy brushes and an applicator! she put me on a budget


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> I was going to get some Tardis but it would have put me over my budget :lol:
> 
> In the end I got 3 things.
> 
> ...


you went to a detailing meet with a BUDGET?! :doublesho:lol:

seriously though, 5 litres for £12 was too good to refuse


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

kev how much was the actimousse plus didnt see that


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Jeez you fair like your SP stuff don't you :doublesho
> 
> Trying out my sponge and water blade tomorrow!
> (I bet everyone cringed there)


told you i did


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh really! £12!! Damn it I didn't eat as much pizza I could have bought some. 

I needed to be on a budget as I would have spent a lot otherwise!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

georgeandpeppa said:


> kev how much was the actimousse plus didnt see that


£5 odd iirc


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

U should never go to a meat with a budget i tried it and it failed


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> £5 odd iirc


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ahh Im so jealous, really wanted to go, shame I had work today :wall:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Dodo bag
5lt Tardis
Dodo medium orange
Dodo small red
Tyre dressing from elite car care(dont know which one it is but aparently it is good!!)
Sample of G2 from Gtechniq(many thanks)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Oh really! £12!! Damn it I didn't eat as much pizza I could have bought some.
> 
> I needed to be on a budget as I would have spent a lot otherwise!


thats what you get for putting your appetite first  :lol:



georgeandpeppa said:


>


:lol:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> £5 odd iirc


yep £5, bargain!



-tom- said:


> U should never go to a meat with a budget i tried it and it failed


my budget was £500 quid for today :lol: luckily i stayed well within that

my list copyed from the other thread
i got:
*autosmart*
silver screen
actimoose plus
glass cloth
pump for 5 litre bottle
4 bottles with dilution ratios and spray heads
2 small spray bottles
reglaze
interior brush
swissvax style brush
2x berry blast air freshner
1x cool air freshener
dash dandy

*dodo*
500ml sour power

*serious performance*
serious performance dilute to suit dressing
serious performance show detailer
serious performance shampoo
small rotary backing plate

*elite*
zaino z2
zaino z6
3 eurow towels
3 foam apps
one microfibre app

and the rotary i got as a prize


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ :doublesho


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

blimey hope you got her in doors some chocolate on the way home!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

georgeandpeppa said:


> blimey hope you got her in doors some chocolate on the way home!


single  but theres no way mothers EVER gonna know about this lot :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

You won a rotary :doublesho what kind is it?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> You won a rotary :doublesho what kind is it?


its a silverline, kindly donated by the lovely guys at elite


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> its a silverline, kindly donated by the lovely guys at elite


Great prize :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> single  but theres no way mothers EVER gonna know about this lot :lol:


LOL lucky sod, hope my missus dont see that


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> its a silverline, kindly donated by the lovely guys at elite


i also have a silverline rotary :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice one

I've got some SP stuff I won back in the summer.... Still not tried any of it yet! TBH, I have some Mark V Klensol that I've had since Oct 2008 and not used once


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I bought:

From serious performance:
Ultra citrus cleaner
2x german applicator pad
4x terry/cotton applicator pad
Ultra fine clay

Elite car care
Zaino ZFX
2x washmitts

Autosmart
G101
Smartwheels
3x Bottles with lables
Grit Guard
Interior brush


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ your car looks clean in comparason to mine :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ your car looks clean in comparason to mine :lol:


Haha, mine hasn't been washed since the 2nd week of january.

The poor photo shields the dirt. lol


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

right im off to smuggle the stuff out the car, if the pics arent up in 20 mins im most likely getting a lecture from mother


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

I had spent most of my money purchasing items off people on DW! So only walked away with a couple things today,

C4 Techniq plus a sample each of P1 and C2

Small ONR - going to need to get used to it if cleaning cars in Florida 

Two AutoSmart grit guards - £2 EACH !!!!

1/2 Lite of Tardis in spray bottle!


I was one number away from the guy who won all the Serious Performance stuff, so jealous, would have liked the rotary too!


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Just got the green top 3m to complete my collection of 3m, a detail brush, samples and some SP Ultra Wheel Gel. Wondered what all those people were doing in the back of the lorry! Someone should've told me! *sniff"


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

As i was on a budget too (her indoors told me i could spend two parts of fook all but knackers to her!) I got:

A large uber drying towel from SP (its that big i can wrap my two year old daughter up in it, she loved it!)
Some 3m blue masking tape (been after some for ages)
Couple of spray head bottles from AS (after tardis ate my 3 other spray heads.....!)
Some detailing brushes 
and, thanks to a fine piece of salesmanship from PJ, another DJ Supernatural finger mitt!

Not much in comparison to others but i dont need too much atm. Wish id bought some more clay tho........

Also, anyone else REALLY knackered now?? Had to stop on the way home as i almost fell asleep at the wheel. Not good. Bog stop, lucozade and a walk round the services sorted me out a bit but ill be in bed before 10 tonight!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> right im off to smuggle the stuff out the car, if the pics arent up in 20 mins im most likely getting a lecture from mother


How old are you ?

If i genuinely hadn't done wrong and my mum gave me a lecture i'd tell her where to go :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben_W said:


> As i was on a budget too (her indoors told me i could spend two parts of fook all but knackers to her!) I got:
> 
> A large uber drying towel from SP (its that big i can wrap my two year old daughter up in it, she loved it!)
> Some 3m blue masking tape (been after some for ages)
> ...


yep, good thing my dad drove home as i fell asleep  been busy at work recently so probably caught up with me.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> How old are you ?
> 
> If i genuinely hadn't done wrong and my mum gave me a lecture i'd tell her where to go :lol:


22


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I got 10 slices of pizza and 5lts of smart wheels.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> I got 10 slices of pizza and 5lts of smart wheels.


going for a run in the morning to burn off those calories Robbie?


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> yep, good thing my dad drove home as i fell asleep  been busy at work recently so probably caught up with me.


As have i. Been proper manic this week, coupled with a fairly high level job interview, im broken!!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> Also, anyone else REALLY knackered now?? Had to stop on the way home as i almost fell asleep at the wheel. Not good. Bog stop, lucozade and a walk round the services sorted me out a bit but ill be in bed before 10 tonight!


when they were calling the raffle results i was shaking, think it was because of standing up all day, but could have been the suspense i suppose :lol:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I get like that when i dont eat enough Grant!! Though i cant claim that today. Too many people saw my pizza plate......................!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben_W said:


> I get like that when i dont eat enough Grant!! Though i cant claim that today. Too many people saw my pizza plate......................!


lol, was it a pizza eating contest between you and Robbie?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Did anyone see sberlyn today? was expecting him.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Ha! I dont know. I was well behaved as i was in company!!!! Could have inhaled several whole pizzas tho. I was starving............  Limited myself to 6 slices. 3 Tandoori Chicken, 3 Meltdown. Hmmm, gonna regret that one later. 


Bog roll already in the fridge..............!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben_W said:


> Ha! I dont know. I was well behaved as i was in company!!!! Could have inhaled several whole pizzas tho. I was starving............  Limited myself to 6 slices. 3 Tandoori Chicken, 3 Meltdown. Hmmm, gonna regret that one later.
> 
> Bog roll already in the fridge..............!


:lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> Bog roll already in the fridge..............!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> I get like that when i dont eat enough Grant!! Though i cant claim that today. Too many people saw my pizza plate......................!


ate more today than i usually do tbh. wasn't a nice feeling though, was standing there thinking i must look like a proper weirdo lol.

just charging the camera a little then will get my pics up... see if i can get this thread slightly back on topic lol.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Was looking out for you as was going to come say hello. Didnt have a name badge on did ya??!!!! Only when you had gone did someone tell me who you were..........


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's mine, not told the missus how much I spent yet!! 

EastUpperGooner - How much was the bucket and lid?











Ben_W said:


> Limited myself to 6 slices. 3 Tandoori Chicken, 3 Meltdown. Hmmm, gonna regret that one later.
> 
> Bog roll already in the fridge..............!


Loved that Tandoori Chicken, was it the one with the jalapeno peppers? It was hot!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> I got 10 slices of pizza and 5lts of smart wheels.


I got one of Robbies slices of pizza - a nice can of diet coke - a sample of espuma ( thanks Tim) - sample from Rob Gtechniq - and an extra trip to fetch somebodies keys !!!!......


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> How old are you ?
> 
> If i genuinely hadn't done wrong and my mum gave me a lecture i'd tell her where to go :lol:


Maybe he has some respect for his mother


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> EastUpperGooner - How much was the bucket and lid?


My friend got that from PJ @ dodo juice, was £7.95.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> My friend got that from PJ @ dodo juice, was £7.95.


Bugger, for 8 quid I would've had one but was out of cash anyway!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Bugger, for 8 quid I would've had one but was out of cash anyway!


Did you not see them all stacked in the corner?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

AS smart wheels
AS Bio brisk
AS Berry blast
AS Bubblegum blast..cough cough choke!
AS 1ltr trigger bottles (best I have used so far to date)
Serious Performance orange clay on ADS2K's recommendation.
Gtechniq carnauba spray (cant remember the name sorry)
6 Dodo BTBM
6 Dodo Shampoo
6 Dodo SP


Must be more as they were big boxes!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> AS smart wheels
> AS Bio brisk
> AS Berry blast
> AS Bubblegum blast..cough cough choke!
> ...


i cant stop spraying the berry blast and cool  decided against the bubblegum as not heard great things.

love the as bottles aswell, dilution ratios on the side is very handy.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like I missed a great day, glad everyone had great day though....


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

He sprayed it right next to my face, nearly klled me.

Along with sticking glass cleaner under my nose. lol


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

EastUpperGooner said:


> He sprayed it right next to my face, nearly klled me.
> 
> Along with sticking glass cleaner under my nose. lol


Thats true you were in there when I was 1st time, but we'd not been introduced yet!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm gutted, I walked away with nothing.

I asked if someone could bring some Z18, but no one did...!

oh well.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I think elite had most of the Zaino range aswell. lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't remember it all, but:

- Duragloss 601
- Duragloss 501
- 5 x California Scents
- Elite Poly Clay
- Wheelwax Tyre Dressing
- Uber XL Drying Towel
- Zaino Z8
- Aquapel
- 5L Actimousse
- 5L Trim Ultra
- 5 x Spray bottles
- 3 x Dispenser bottles
- Grit Guard
- Foam Applicators

I kept to my £150 budget with the pizza, but paid for Aquapel with my iPhone (thanks Alexandra )


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I think elite had most of the Zaino range aswell. lol


they had - Z2, Z5, Z6, Z8, ZFX.....

guess what, I've got them all.....lol

I need Z18..........!!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thats true you were in there when I was 1st time, but we'd not been introduced yet!


Oh, and cheers for those brushes Tim, much appreciated.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> I got one of Robbies slices of pizza - a nice can of diet coke - a sample of espuma ( thanks Tim) - sample from Rob Gtechniq - and an extra trip to fetch somebodies keys !!!!......


Johns fault :lol::tumbleweed:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Oh, and cheers for those brushes Tim, much appreciated.


Yes, thanks Tim


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I can't remember it all, but:
> 
> - Duragloss 601
> - Duragloss 501
> ...


nice list there Russ :thumb:
did look out for you but didn't spot you, sure there will be other meets though 
spotted your R26 though, looks nice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers 

I somehow resisted getting some more Z2, Z6, ZAIO, ZFX etc... I'm terrible when I get started!

The Fiesta was looking good too, I miss mine


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Cheers
> 
> I somehow resisted getting some more Z2, Z6, ZAIO, ZFX etc... I'm terrible when I get started!
> 
> The Fiesta was looking good too, I miss mine


thanks Russ, shame it's filthy


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

one thing I want to know is......

how can you spend £xxxxx amount on a detail and get it down the driveway without it getting dirty again.

my car is now the dirtiest its ever been and that was after going to a detailing day.

thats the true definition of irony....lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Judas said:


> one thing I want to know is......
> 
> how can you spend £xxxxx amount on a detail and get it down the driveway without it getting dirty again.
> 
> ...


something that crossed my mind too.. can't be helped this time of year I suppose..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Marc's RS was immaculate though...


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Just been and emptied the motor, I didn't stick to my budget 

5l G101
5l Ali Shine
2 x Spray Bottles
Dodo Gentle Grey Clay
Dodo BTBM 500ml
Dodo Captain Crevice
Dodo Finger Mitts
Dodo Mellow Yellow Wheel Cleaner 500ml
Gtechniq P1
Gtechniq G1 10ml x 2
Gtechniq G2 10ml x 2
Gtechniq G3 100ml
Gtechniq G4 100ml
Gtechniq C4 25ml
Gtechniq C2 100ml
2 x SP Lambswool Mitts
2 x 3M Blue Tape
FK1000
California Scents x 4
Bilt Hamber Mild Clay
Bilt Hamber Agressive? Clay
2 x Plush Microfibre
Wheel Scrubber

Nice little haul :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Marc's RS was immaculate though...


that's true.. wonder if he jet washed it at a petrol station on the way maybe...


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Marc's RS was immaculate though...





-Kev- said:


> that's true.. wonder if he jet washed it at a petrol station on the way maybe...


no it wasn't not close up, I bet he cleaned it there before we arrived, a car would have to hover down that farm road to stay clean.

I'm think of making a claim via my insurance its that dirty......hahaha.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The road is not usually that bad, the problem we have is when it snows it just makes a huge mess and takes about a week to drain right off, add to that all the rain and there is alot of building work going on up there at the moment, when you dont have 60 odd cars vans and trucks there all at the same time it is no problem at all, i drive my van there pretty much every day.

At the end of the day if your really that unhappy with it you know what to do next time we open our doors for a free event


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

nice products Kev.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

james b said:


> The road is not usually that bad, the problem we have is when it snows it just makes a huge mess and takes about a week to drain right off, add to that all the rain and there is alot of building work going on up there at the moment, when you dont have 60 odd cars vans and trucks there all at the same time it is no problem at all, i drive my van there pretty much every day.
> 
> At the end of the day if your really that unhappy with it you know what to do next time we open our doors for a free event, or maybe we wont bother again.


JamesB - over the top m8.

Its known as life, cars get dirty, thats why we spend hundreds of pounds to get them clean again!!!

if they didn't, there wouldn't be any point.

anyway, I'm off to clean the car........hahaha

all the best and thanks for the day.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Im not being over the top, i actually think your being pretty disrespectful to be invited to an event that we put on for no personal gain at all (it actually cost me out of my own pocket, and a decent amount) and then criticise and moan cos your car got dirty due to the road and the parking conditions, i dont control the weather.

i was hoping the wether would be a bit better than it was when i set the date aside early december but it was not to be. 

Wow i actually forgot how much this place had changed.

Have fun cleaning your car.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

JAmes sounds like you had a fantastic day wish i could off been there. can i put my name on the next list prity please  hope kev and russ didn't mess your tidy workshop up to much :lol: or even robbie with his pizza eating :lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I wasn't going to reply, to save the thread from falling into misery... and hopefully this will be the last post on this particular subject.

For the record....

I appreciate that I got picked
I appreciate the effort, that EVERYONE went to to run the day
I appreciate that the weather is out of your control
I appreciate that every single roads surface in the UK has been affected by ice/ frost.

as you can see, I'm only being positive about the event.

to finish, life is too short to worry about things like this, in the scheme of things this is nothing 

its just started raining here - no car cleaning......hahahaha

all the best James and btw - thanks for letting my son have a go with polisher, he loved it and now wants to do my car. my only fear is that he's 7 years old and he may do a better job than me....lol


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok maybe I took it wrong, and not in the light hearted manner it was intended, im in a bad mood cleaning up the work shop, then I got to do the van before going and starting all again tomorrow.

I don't really want to cast a shadow on what was IMO a good day.


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Would of stayed to assist with any clean up James but had a Portugeezer to Deliver Recorded Delivery, apologies!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i need a big citrus cleaner like that kev!!!!! :thumb:

nice collection of goodies


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

good choice of sponsership btw, I used to have epilepsy and thankfully grew out of it.

four bits of pizza (blummin great) and 4 raffle tickets (didn't win).

all the best.


----------



## Gobbie1982 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sandford said:


> I had spent most of my money purchasing items off people on DW! So only walked away with a couple things today,
> 
> C4 Techniq plus a sample each of P1 and C2
> 
> ...


Sorry Sandford!! ... great prizes!!

Yours gratefully,

No. 26:thumb::wave:


----------



## Gobbie1982 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd just like to say, for me, the day was amazing!

Whether it was a day out for people who do this as a job, as a hobbie, looking for a good discount on products or just there to learn, the day for me was a HUGE success! 

I felt a little ill and was seriously thinking about making the trip or not... I'm so glad that I did as I learnt "The truth" about rotaries (and ended up buying one). being able to work on a panel and seeing/feeling the difference between that and a DA was excellent... I wasn't going to jump in and have a go but after talking to James B, he very kindly let me jump onto on of the polisher setups.... Someone who's job this is and helping a guy who's a complete nooB when it comes to a rotary was superb. I found that the day was very inviting as I thought I'd be the Billy No-mates in the corner (apologies to anyone named Billy) and the talks that Dom was doing where superb..... All of the stalls had people on there that actually cared about what they sell which is nice to hear and see... James B's setup is amazing, awesome business location and it looks like the unit was built for the job..... My only negative thing from the day was how much money I spent! 

Everything ran perfectly, thankyou to everyone for making me feel welcome and a big thanks for James for setting this up. Quality day as well as winning the serious performance stuff in the raffle! RESULT!

Hopefully I'll be picked for the next one!

Jay


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as said, no one can change the weather - just glad my car wasn't the only dirty one in attendence 
would be cleaning it now if it wasn't windy and raining down here 
still, means I've got some new goodies to try out when the weather allows


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like I bought only a tiny amount compared to others :lol:

5L AS Tardis
AS spray bottle with Chem head
5L Espuma Revolution - Cheers Tim
SP Wheel Gel 500ml
SP Cirtus Cleaner 1L
SP Tyre app's 2pks
SP Fine clay x2
DG #921

And I'm sure a couple of other bits :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ nice choice on the SP products Ad


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> I got 10 slices of pizza and 5lts of smart wheels.


You love your food Rob, you should be about 25 stone!!:thumb:

Kev


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

How much do autosmart charge for the spray bottles?:thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

yin said:


> How much do autosmart charge for the spray bottles?:thumb:


depends on the rep. yesterday was £1 for a 500ml bottle and spray head, or £2.50 (i think) for a litre bottle and spray head, these have dilution ratios on the side which i think is great.


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

james b said:


> im not being over the top, i actually think your being pretty disrespectful to be invited to an event that we put on for no personal gain at all (it actually cost me out of my own pocket, and a decent amount) and then criticise and moan cos your car got dirty due to the road and the parking conditions, i dont control the weather.
> 
> I was hoping the wether would be a bit better than it was when i set the date aside early december but it was not to be.
> 
> ...


y so srs?


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

khizrs said:


> y so srs?


Translate that into english please


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I wondered about the track being dirty/muddy for people who you do details for, I couldn't care less about a bit of mud on my own car.

I'm sure he wasn't being malicious with what he said. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

khizrs said:


> y so srs?


eh?


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

ysosrs = why so serious?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=y so srs


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

khizrs said:


> ysosrs = why so serious?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=y so srs


does'nt take long to type it - why the confusing txt spk?


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> does'nt take long to type it - why the confusing txt spk?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

anyway, on topic - anyone else empty their wallets at the meet?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

khizrs said:


>


what is your problem? did you go to the meet yesterday? if not, why are you posting in this thread?


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Kev ignore the troll 
by the way nice haul you got yesterday:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

catch the pigeo said:


> Kev ignore the troll
> by the way nice haul you got yesterday:thumb:


ta muchly, just need some decent weather to try it now


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

He has found some pictures he thinks are funny..... :tumbleweed:
Done the same here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=157095 :spam:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Please, enough about the dirty roads/farm track driveway. I'm sure every business wants premises like McLaren but, believe me, James's unit is great compared to most. Also, on a dry day it is never a problem, but moving a car anywhere on UK roads in the wet is going to get them dirty and if the roads have been salted, too, it's a nightmare. The Blingo was a state and we had fully cleaned and waxed it earlier in the week - just one trip to collect supplies to the unit and the trip to James's and it looked like it had never been cleaned, ever 

Judas made a light hearted comment because of the irony, but James took it seriously because it could put clients off if they thought his hard work is in vain - and in all the time I have met James's clients at his unit, they have never had an issue with the road, one because it rarely affects the 'finished product' by making cars dirty after a detail (never does in the dry and in the wet you just drive slowly and the loose road bit is just 100ft long anyway) and two, because they could be paying twice as much for James's services if he was at a posh industrial estate with a perfect drive. James also had to tidy the unit, which had a lot of mud on it after being freshly painted for the meet, and he also lost a bit of cash because the portaloo cost nearly 200 GBP for the weekend and he gave all traders attending very generous terms. Free meet, 350 GBP to charity... it doesn't deserve serious moans and it didn't get any, as has now been explained. End of


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> depends on the rep. yesterday was £1 for a 500ml bottle and spray head, or £2.50 (i think) for a litre bottle and spray head, these have dilution ratios on the side which i think is great.


Do the 500ml bottles have chemical resistant heads...I'm thinking they don't?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Do the 500ml bottles have chemical resistant heads...I'm thinking they don't?


nope.


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> what is your problem? did you go to the meet yesterday? if not, why are you posting in this thread?


Wanted to say what I said in my first post in this thread .



catch the pigeo said:


> Kev ignore the troll
> by the way nice haul you got yesterday:thumb:


It's sad how the word troll is really used here without any clear understanding on what an actual troll is.

A troll would say something along the lines of why go to the meet when you can go to halfords and get a couple of things and end up with a finish just as good as pros at a 1/4 of the price.

Now let me take you through my postings in this thread.

Ysosrs is the way why so serious is written on the internetz!1111. You don't type laugh out loud, get the **** out, rolling on the floor laughing my ass off, she who must be obeyed all in full do you? You type LOL, ROFLMAO, SWMBO, GTFO....

Same process for why so serious? Ysosrs?

Now you will also understand why I "facepalmed.."

Moving onto why I am in this thread, forums tend to be a place of discussion and tends to be open for all members of the fourm regardless of topic. For instance if you saw a thread about Menzerna finishing touch glaze, and within that thread a member said, FTG is rubbish use Megs Glaze instead, and you had infact found FTG a very good product. Would you not reply stating your opinion on the product? Yes you would.

Now how does that link to me? I have on plenty of occasions have held meets, parties, work meetings etc, and now and then you will get the one guy who didn't lilke the venue. You merely take it on the chin and turn it into friendly banter if you wish!

I was merely stating to james_b ysosrs? In which we can all agree that he was taking judas comments a tad too seriously!

Hope that clears it all up for you two


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> Do the 500ml bottles have chemical resistant heads...I'm thinking they don't?


depends on the AS rep i think. i pay £3 for the 650ml (i think thats what people are calling the 1L ones?) with a chemical spray head off 1 rep, but my other rep only sells the standard head, and bottle for £2


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

khizrs said:


> Wanted to say what I said in my first post in this thread .
> 
> It's sad how the word troll is really used here without any clear understanding on what an actual troll is.
> 
> ...


ZZZZzzzz


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> Do the 500ml bottles have chemical resistant heads...I'm thinking they don't?


No they don't. Whenever my rep drops off some bottles they're the non chemical resistant heads.

However I havn't had any problems running tardis through one of them and it has been quite a few months now.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> depends on the AS rep i think. i pay £3 for the 650ml (i think thats what people are calling the 1L ones?) with a chemical spray head off 1 rep, but my other rep only sells the standard head, and bottle for £2


Is that Mark Allen you get them off?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

but James took it seriously because it could put clients off if they thought his hard work is in vain

I sincerly didn't think of it in that way and I apologise for my light hearted comments.

After watching James work and the way he answered my questions, I would never doubt his ability or the company itself, to do a great job on anyone's car.

once again sorry and I hope I'm forgiven.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nearly feel asleep then...
you say this is public forum - which it is, but you've posted in a thread that was started by me for people who attended the meet yesterday to say or post pics of what they bought, then you post something that's way off topic, and you didn't even attend the meet



khizrs said:


> Wanted to say what I said in my first post in this thread .
> 
> It's sad how the word troll is really used here without any clear understanding on what an actual troll is.
> 
> ...


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

khizrs rofl and pmsl are recognised by most regular forum users
but text speak is not well not on here anyway .
And the confusion between Judas and Jamesb had already been cleared
up so there was no need for your question


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I'm playing catch up here, but what meet was this?

Incredably jealous at some of those hauls.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Got some Actimousse Blaze - 5L for £5!!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Got some Actimousse Blaze - 5L for £5!!


That's a stonkingly good price. Didn't know they did it in such small quantities.

So which meet was it?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The James B/Dodo Juice/Truth About Detailing Meet


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> The James B/Dodo Juice/Truth About Detailing Meet


Ahhh, I understand, cheers.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> nope.





ianFRST said:


> depends on the AS rep i think. i pay £3 for the 650ml (i think thats what people are calling the 1L ones?) with a chemical spray head off 1 rep, but my other rep only sells the standard head, and bottle for £2





khizrs said:


> No they don't. Whenever my rep drops off some bottles they're the non chemical resistant heads.
> 
> However I havn't had any problems running tardis through one of them and it has been quite a few months now.


Cheers guys...I bought some chemical resistant heads from the elite stand as well but just had a thought and would a 2L pump sprayer be better for tardis...the ones with the brass nozzles?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autosmart rep told me that any spray head (chemical resistant or not) will get ruined eventually by tardis, unless its rinsed out after each use


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, told me the samething


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, just FYI, been walking like John Wayne today :lol: Those 'Meltdowns' are good on the way in.............................. :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> autosmart rep told me that any spray head (chemical resistant or not) will get ruined eventually by tardis, unless its rinsed out after each use


Cool, I will rinse the sprayhead after using then.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben_W said:


> Oh yeah, just FYI, been walking like John Wayne today :lol: Those 'Meltdowns' are good on the way in.............................. :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


:doublesho:lol:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> autosmart rep told me that any spray head (chemical resistant or not) will get ruined eventually by tardis, unless its rinsed out after each use


Strange that you've gone from Espuma to Actimousse, as I've gone the other way, albeit Espuma's most deadly, wax stripping, paint melting, trim scarring tfr.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I want some more of the AS bottles. lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

khizrs said:


> Wanted to say what I said in my first post in this thread .
> 
> It's sad how the word troll is really used here without any clear understanding on what an actual troll is.
> 
> ...


Oh **** off

/argument


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

To everyone involved in with any off topic posts on this thread - knock it off will you please!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

grant_evans said:


> yep £5, bargain!
> 
> my budget was £500 quid for today :lol: luckily i stayed well within that
> 
> ...


Nice haul,

Congratulations on winning the star prize.. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I kept to my £150 budget with the pizza, but paid for *Aquapel* with my iPhone (thanks Alexandra )


Wash your mouth out with G101 young man, it was XtraVue...


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> they had - Z2, Z5, Z6, Z8, ZFX.....
> 
> guess what, I've got them all.....lol
> 
> I need Z18..........!!!!


Sorry fella, I did try to bring everything but the delivery didn't come in time for the meet..

I'll make sure we'll fully Zaino kitted for the next one. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> Sorry fella, I did try to bring everything but the delivery didn't come in time for the meet..
> 
> I'll make sure we'll fully Zaino kitted for the next one. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


many thanks Alex.


----------

